# Handyabos laufen in Zukunft automatisch aus



## JerryHG (16 Januar 2017)

Ab 2018 werden in Deutschland Handy Abos limitiert auf maximal 12 Monate


----------



## BenTigger (17 Januar 2017)

sagt wer?


----------



## Teleton (17 Januar 2017)

Wenn sie schon ohne Zutun des Nutzers beginnen ist auch fair dass sie einfach so wieder enden.


----------

